# Crimes against bicycles, post the worst you’ve seen.



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 23, 2022)

Each time I go in the warehouse at work I tend to stick my nose into some of the old boxes I see on the upper shelves. Our shop has been around for ages and has also bought out some other shops over the years, so there’s some pretty cool finds to be made back there.

the other day I peeked into a box to find it was full of shifters for ten speeds. Mostly stuff from the late seventies or the eighties, there’s dozens of sets of new Suntour and Shimano stuff for both stem and downtube mounting. Cool stuff for a guy who is into that stuff. (Me) Emerging from the warehouse I commented on my find to one of the family members who own the shop. He smiled and slipped into the office, returning a moment later with an NOS 1983 Compagnolo 50th anniversary groupset in its original case with all the documents, needless to say I just about fell over.

the crime? Somebody has sold off one of the shifter levers to some guy who wanted to make a keychain out of it.

so yeah, an otherwise complete, unused virgin Compagnolo 50th anniversary groupset in it original case missing one piece...

ARRRRGH!!!

So Cabers... what crimes against bicycles have you witnessed... or committed...  out with it... confess!


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 23, 2022)

Although we alls likey old bike as pristine as the day made. Can't leave fact of the matter. For the most part, these are toys and transpiration gadgets made especially nice. The crimes begin when a kid or? never got the pleasure it is meant for. While U love to like a mint Phantom or. Christmas dreams come true; it should be against the law to let this crime of storing for eons, a brand-new kids bike that never got the love. 🤣.


----------



## dasberger (Aug 23, 2022)

Those poor welds....


----------



## gkeep (Aug 23, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Those poor welds....
> 
> View attachment 1684566



Actually hats off to whoever made those welds.🤣


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 26, 2022)

hey, the guy is out there trying to get fit. give him a break.


----------



## Bru (Aug 26, 2022)

I recently asked a guy on Craigslist for the serial number of a bike for sale. He asked me where he could find the number, so I assume he didn't know that much about bicycles or the value of what he was selling. He sent me a picture and I'm pretty sure he ground some paint off the bottom bracket.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 26, 2022)

The Raleigh Lancer is a middleweight that Raleigh introduced sometime in the late '50's. It's pretty rare but I finally found one that I posted in this thread:









						Here's a Raleigh you don't see everyday. | International Bicycles
					

I've wanted one of these since I saw this one posted on Flickr (I can't link to it, but search on "Jack Hoyt's Raleigh Lancer" to see the pictures).   This one isn't quite as nice, but it will clean up close to it. I believe these were introduced for 1958 and maybe dropped when TI bought...




					thecabe.com
				




But before I found that one, I came across another that someone tried to convert from a three speed to 18 speeds (3 speeds in the hub x 3 cogs in the rear x two steps in the front). There is a bracket welded to the seat tube that was evidently going to be for the front derailleur. They actually did a decent job with the weld, it's pretty solid, but that's like saying you did a good job drawing a mustache on the Mona Lisa. However good your technique, nobody's going to appreciate it.

And of course the chainguard and rear fender were taken off and lost.


----------



## gkeep (Aug 26, 2022)

Here's my entry from a few years back. I did steal the crank off this and restocked my hose clamp supply! 🤣 








						Igor's Hawthorne? But what is this crank?? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Hello CABErs.  My coworker rescued this Wards Hawthorne and when I saw it I thought, if Dr. Frankenstein made Igor a bike for running errands this would be it. The Sturmey Archer hub is dated March 1979, cheap Wards decal for a head badge, half the weight of the bike is hose clamps, conduit and...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Aug 27, 2022)

This bike actually belonged to a relative of mine. He sold it not long before seeing it on the floor at swap meet.
New owner said it fell off the trailer and got hit by truck on the way to the show… 😢


----------



## catfish (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Aug 27, 2022)

Bru said:


> I recently asked a guy on Craigslist for the serial number of a bike for sale. He asked me where he could find the number, so I assume he didn't know that much about bicycles or the value of what he was selling. He sent me a picture and I'm pretty sure he ground some paint off the bottom bracket.
> 
> View attachment 1685767Dozens of people here have done the same, to make the #’s visible


----------



## Purplerose (Aug 27, 2022)

gkeep said:


> Here's my entry from a few years back. I did steal the crank off this and restocked my hose clamp supply! 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a bright green one I did my paper route on. It was handed down to me from my sister who got it new at Christmas. In 1986 I asked her if I could keep it in her shed until I moved from my apartment.  She said sure then she took it to the dump.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 27, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1686024



And he was so proud of his work that he put his initials on it!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 27, 2022)

Oilit said:


> And he was so proud of his work that he put his initials on it!



Some peoples kids ................................................Sheesh !!  🤨


----------



## jeffklim (Aug 27, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Although we alls likey old bike as pristine as the day made. Can't leave fact of the matter. For the most part, these are toys and transpiration gadgets made especially nice. The crimes begin when a kid or? never got the pleasure it is meant for. While U love to like a mint Phantom or. Christmas dreams come true; it should be against the law to let this crime of storing for eons, a brand-new kids bike that never got the love. 🤣.



i agree in theory


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 27, 2022)

Butchered Long wheel base Colson.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 27, 2022)

Maybe the greater crime was this gem was listed for sale at $1400.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 29, 2022)

This ad has been active for like 7 years...









						**bicycle CIRCUS bike** - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

. . .... upside down bicycle - $200 . I DO NOT have the ability to text . call me at . . .



					sanantonio.craigslist.org
				








a crime in my book...


----------



## Thee (Aug 29, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> This ad has been active for like 7 years...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about the creeper peering in the window 😂


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 29, 2022)

Thee said:


> What about the creeper peering in the window 😂



I was gonna mention the grease-ball tweaker lookin' for something to steal...but didn't. Whoops! 😆

click-clack...


----------



## rustyjones (Aug 29, 2022)

Wouldn't he get a better view if he was on the bike?! 😂


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 29, 2022)

rustyjones said:


> Wouldn't he get a better view if he was on the bike?! 😂



Yes, but then playing pocket ball would be really, really hard.


----------



## rustyjones (Aug 29, 2022)

I built this in the mid 90's...what the hell was I thinking?!!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 29, 2022)

rustyjones said:


> I built this in the mid 90's...what the hell was I thinking?!!
> 
> View attachment 1687658
> 
> ...



Not a crime for the '90's.....unless you still own it.......


----------



## rustyjones (Aug 29, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> Not a crime for the '90's.....unless you still own it.......



Long gone...


----------



## Thee (Aug 29, 2022)

rustyjones said:


> I built this in the mid 90's...what the hell was I thinking?!!
> 
> View attachment 1687658
> 
> ...



Lol you weren’t 😆🤣 but the saw blades are rad lol hahahaha I like it duh


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 30, 2022)

Bru said:


> I recently asked a guy on Craigslist for the serial number of a bike for sale. He asked me where he could find the number, so I assume he didn't know that much about bicycles or the value of what he was selling. He sent me a picture and I'm pretty sure he ground some paint off the bottom bracket.
> 
> View attachment 1685767



*I never understand this ..... use some WD-40 to clean any grease or grime off ... why grind / sand or scrape off the paint ... Rookie mistake made even by the seasoned veteran ... I have never had a problem see the serial number ... If the bike is in house paint - try some goof off or paint thinner ... Ridden not Hidden  *


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 30, 2022)

I bought it for parts. Lol.


----------



## Thee (Aug 30, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *I never understand this ..... use some WD-40 to clean any grease or grime off ... why grind / sand or scrape off the paint ... Rookie mistake made even by the seasoned veteran ... I have never had a problem see the serial number ... If the bike is in house paint - try some goof off or paint thinner ... Ridden not Hidden  *



I’ve seen it here dozens of times? 🤨❓


----------



## kreika (Aug 30, 2022)

If you google diy bicycles you’ll find lots of crimes against our two wheeled friends. 🤣


----------



## Thee (Aug 30, 2022)

Bricks and bikes 😆🤣😂


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 30, 2022)

30thtbird said:


> I bought it for parts. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 1688124



Monkeypox?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 30, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1688176
> Bricks and bikes 😆🤣😂



Maybe throw the bricks at it?


----------



## Bru (Aug 31, 2022)

So, what do you think? Is this a crime against bicycles? It's not a vintage Chicago-factory Schwinn so I thought it would be ok to modify it. Besides that, the rear wheel wasn't original.

I fixed this bike up for my cousin who wanted a more upright riding position. Swapped out the handlebars and stem and then needed new brake levers and brakes (so there would be a brake quick-release somewhere).


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 31, 2022)

Bru said:


> So, what do you think? Is this a crime against bicycles? It's not a vintage Chicago-factory Schwinn so I thought it would be ok to modify it. Besides that, the rear wheel wasn't original.
> 
> I fixed this bike up for my cousin who wanted a more upright riding position. Swapped out the handlebars and stem and then needed new brake levers and brakes (so there would be a brake quick-release somewhere).
> 
> ...



Hell no. Breath of new life for this bike. Well done. Bike for a different thread.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Miq (Aug 31, 2022)

Saw this on the way to work today.


----------



## Thee (Sep 1, 2022)

Miq said:


> Saw this on the way to work today.
> View attachment 1688780



Looks salvageable 😆🤣😂


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 1, 2022)

Thee said:


> Looks salvageable 😆🤣😂



Heck, all it needs is the wheels trued🤣


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 2, 2022)

Hope you left it where it was


----------



## COB (Sep 2, 2022)

30thtbird said:


> I bought it for parts. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 1688124






Rusty McNickel said:


> Monkeypox?



Cheeto's Bike prototype.


----------



## Thee (Sep 3, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *I never understand this ..... use some WD-40 to clean any grease or grime off ... why grind / sand or scrape off the paint ... Rookie mistake made even by the seasoned veteran ... I have never had a problem see the serial number ... If the bike is in house paint - try some goof off or paint thinner ... Ridden not Hidden  *



On here every Day lol


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 3, 2022)

CWC roadmaster 26 inch bicycle | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Fully restored bicycle new automotive paint, bearings, grips, spokes. Comes with everything you see in the pictures. Shipping is not included.




					thecabe.com
				




This one comes to mind. “Fully restored”, I think not!

Painted over chrome, rivets, screws, dents and what looks like pitted metal. Horrible paint work and accents. Just a mess in my opinion.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 5, 2022)

just strollin' through Craigslist & these atrocities just keep coming out of the woodwork!






















						Custom Monster Bike!! Casket Dropper! for Sale in San Antonio, TX - OfferUp
					

Open Box (never used), Custom made ready to ride Tall Bike! Be the Envy of monster truck & bike lovers everywhere!! 1 of a kind! Mpu Alamo Dome area More customs available Ebikes & Antique cruisers available. Make an offer!;




					offerup.com
				





why oh why...

🙄


----------



## Thee (Sep 5, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> just strollin' through Craigslist & these atrocities just keep coming out of the woodwork!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1691387
> ...



So you can be the envy of bike lovers everywhere DUH Lars ? 😆


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 7, 2022)

*Another crime is if the bicycle is Hidden not Ridden .... *


----------



## Oilit (Sep 8, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> just strollin' through Craigslist & these atrocities just keep coming out of the woodwork!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1691387
> ...



The more I look, it took a lot of work to create this. I'm guessing they welded another rear triangle to a regular frame, and I don't know what they did to the fork. And that's before the custom paint job! These can't be cheap but it's like they say - "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder."
On the other hand, I see the front brake rotor, but I can't see a caliper. 🧐


----------

